# Greater Dayton Shroomer



## John H Utsinger III

This rain is perfect for getting them tasty morels popping. I'm out in the woods now & cannot wait to get home and butter and bread these heavenly boogers. I think we have about a week left to collect them, y'all. Hit me up if you're looking for a mushroom bloodhound like myself!  Good luck, and #godwinks!

JHU3


----------



## Chef L

New to the area any advice for locations on eastside...Fairborn area
[QUOTE


John H Utsinger III said:


> This rain is perfect for getting them tasty morels popping. I'm out in the woods now & cannot wait to get home and butter and bread these heavenly boogers. I think we have about a week left to collect them, y'all. Hit me up if you're looking for a mushroom bloodhound like myself!  Good luck, and #godwinks!
> 
> JHU3


"John H Utsinger III, post: 98655, member: 12494"]This rain is perfect for getting them tasty morels popping. I'm out in the woods now & cannot wait to get home and butter and bread these heavenly boogers. I think we have about a week left to collect them, y'all. Hit me up if you're looking for a mushroom bloodhound like myself!  Good luck, and #godwinks!

JHU3[/QUOTE]


----------



## shroomsearcher

Chef, if you're in the Dayton area I'd suggest that you're already too late!


----------



## joeandjulie

I've had some luck in the SW rea of Dayton near Madden Park. Didn't get over there in the past 2 years though


----------



## Zabz

No way it's too late, just starting.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Zabz said:


> No way it's too late, just starting.


I wondered why I would say that, so I went back and looked at the post I was responding to. It was posted May 18, 2018. So yes, I do think that would be a little late to get started in Dayton. I've found them that late up here in Mahoning Co., but I started looking a lot earlier. This year is another matter. I'm hoping some reports start to trickle in. It's gotta be close!


----------



## Zabz

Didnt notice the date hahah my bad


----------

